# after marriage problem



## palak (Jul 14, 2013)

i m a married female harrased by my father in law nd sister in law.
i m married from last 1 monthnd being mentally tortured from the day one. my husband is not so bold to control his father and sister.he loves me but is unable to take a stand.my husband is a businessman and remains busy whole day but my father in law stays at home but has full control over my husband and his business. 

MY PROBLEMS ARE AS FOLLOWS.

1- my father in law is of dominating nature and has taken my cell within 4 days of marriage to stop me talk to my parents and husband.
2-he continues threatens me that he will seperate me from my husband.
3-he always make false complaints to my parents about me and tries to spoil my image in front of everyone
4- my sister in law is married but interferes in my marriage a lot.
5-my mother in law has a blind faith on her husband and supports him.
6- my father in law is a character less person and even once tried bad intentions on me when i was alone at home.he is also a very egoistic person.
7-now he forcibly sent me back to my parents home and does not let my husband to contact me.

I WANT TO CONTINUE MY MARRIAGE BUT DONT NO HOW TO HANDLE THESE PROBLEMS.KINDLY SUGGEST.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Can you please elaborate if this is a custom in your culture. This would be illegal in some countries. Regardless if your husband loved you he would not allow this to happen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vindoug (Jul 5, 2013)

Does your husband knows this situation, and does it bothers him too? Was he there when his father forcefully sent you home to your parents? I also will suggest that you check yourself, there must be something that makes your husband to lack the confidence that he needs to take his stand. Also both of you need not to leave in the same house with in-laws.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

If you are back with your parents... YOu are in a MUCH better place. you are much safer. You will be able to be a whole person there.

If your husband wants you to continue to be his wife bad enough... If he loves you enough.. he will defy his father. Sounds like that would be a VERY large step for him.

Either accept that he is not enough of a man to stand on his own yet. When he is that strong of a man, and if he comes back for you, then discuss with him what your marriage will be like.

Do NOT move back into the same household as your father in law and sister in law. If he want's you to be his wife & set up a home for him.... give him the ultimatum that you both have to be out on your own. Or , if that is not financially possible, is it possible for both of you to live with YOUR parents?


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

But, personally to me... I wouldn't want a husband who cannot stand up to his father. 

I realize respect may be a huge factor in your culture. But respect is a two way street. Your Father in law is not respecting his son's choice of a wife. 

I would only want a husband who could command enough respect from his family, that they would accept me as his wife. 

Can I ask how old you are? Seems rather childish to have a phone taken away from you..... and not have your husband fight this.


----------

